# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Bloedverlies

## netriesch

hoi,
ik gebruik de pil nu een week.
ik heb echter gemerkt dat ik tijdens het klaar komen bloed in mn sperma voorkomt.
Moet ik me zorgen maken of komt het ook bij andere voor?
Ik hoop graag wat reacties te krijgen.
alvast bedankt

----------


## snipper

Bloed in het sperma?? En je gebruikt de pil?? Nu snap ik er niets meer van, ben je nou een man of een vrouw?

----------


## netriesch

ik ben een vrouw.
tijdens het gebruiken van de pil heb ik nog steeds bloed verlies.
Misschien zit het daarom ook in mijn sperma
weet het zelfs ook niet echt

----------


## Agnes574

Beste,

Wat bedoel je precies met 'mijn sperma'...aangezien je zegt vrouw te zijn?
Hoe meer info je ons geeft,hoe beter we je kunnen helpen!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## kontessa

> hoi,
> ik gebruik de pil nu een week.
> ik heb echter gemerkt dat ik tijdens het klaar komen bloed in mn sperma voorkomt.
> Moet ik me zorgen maken of komt het ook bij andere voor?
> Ik hoop graag wat reacties te krijgen.
> alvast bedankt



U bent duidelijk de weg kwijt en mogelijk de weg kwijt.
Deskundige hulp zou een oplossing kunnen zijn via uw arts.

Succes

----------


## Agnes574

Die persoon zou misschien 2-slachtig kunnen zijn???

Als Netriesch het ons zelf niet verteld kunnen we haar ook niet helpen...

Agnes

----------


## JustMe

Ik gebruik nu 3 dagen de pil en ik merk opeens ook dat ik bloed, maar mijn menstruatie is altijd heel onregelmatig geweest, kan het zijn dat ik nu toch ook omdat ik hem pas net slik met de pil nog een keer ongesteld wordt? 

Hoop dat iemand hier een antwoord op heeft..

----------


## katje45

Hallo JustMe,

Ben je op de 1e dag van je menstruatie begonnen, of zo maar een dag? In het laatste geval kan het daarmee te maken hebben.

----------


## JustMe

Dan zal het het laatste wel zijn, verder wacht ik het wel af. 
Bedankt ieder geval!
Groetjess!

----------


## katje45

Hoi Justme,

Houd er rekening mee dat in dit geval de eerste maand niet veilig is, als je het hier voor krijgt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Justme,

Verloopt je menstruatie nu wel weer volledig normaal?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

